# White Bass are in at Colorado Bend State Park



## 7wt (Feb 16, 2011)

Received a report from a buddy who states he caught his limit on a fly rod at Colorado Bend State Park yesterday. I believe all fish were males. CBSP is located near Bend, TX which is west of Lampassas. CBSP should be great fishing with a mixture of females is 2 weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

7wt said:


> Received a report from a buddy who states he caught his limit on a fly rod at Colorado Bend State Park yesterday. I believe all fish were males. CBSP is located near Bend, TX which is west of Lampassas. CBSP should be great fishing with a mixture of females is 2 weeks. Can't wait.


I have been there it is a very nice place, you have to drive about 20 miles down a dirt road to get there. but it is worth it.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Those whites at CBSP love red/white beadhead Clousers when the water is stained, like it usually is.


----------

